# La neve a Roma 2012



## Carlosita (16 Fev 2013 às 00:32)

Febbraio 2012 è neve a Roma! 20 cm, dopo 25 anni


----------



## Mesogiakos (18 Fev 2013 às 04:35)

Roma è molto bella con la neve


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2013 às 00:24)

Nice film. 



Grazie.


----------



## Carlosita (9 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Mesogiakos disse:


> Roma è molto bella con la neve



Unica e.. rara! Una nevicata ogni 4 anni circa, e per i grandi eventi ogni 20 anni!!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

Carlosita disse:


> Unica e.. rara! Una nevicata ogni 4 anni circa, e per i grandi eventi ogni 20 anni!!



cmq nn ce l'hai la neve x ora. invece avete la pioggia a roma adesso, giusto? Piemonte, magari...


----------



## Carlosita (18 Fev 2014 às 13:06)

Paelagius disse:


> cmq nn ce l'hai la neve x ora. invece avete la pioggia a roma adesso, giusto? Piemonte, magari...



neve? questa è stata la stagione piu' mite dell ultimo decennio, forse peggiore persino del famigerato 2006-2007.. altro che neve. E anche il Nord non sel è passata bene. Ora siamo a primavera, 23 gradi a Roma e aria da mare


----------



## Paelagius (19 Fev 2014 às 05:25)

Carlosita disse:


> neve? questa è stata la stagione piu' mite dell ultimo decennio, forse peggiore persino del famigerato 2006-2007.. altro che neve. E anche il Nord non sel è passata bene. Ora siamo a primavera, 23 gradi a Roma e aria da mare



Tuttavia, nel weekend termina la primavera anticipata.

Speriamo per vostre più notizie prossimamente.


----------



## NunoC (23 Abr 2014 às 15:07)

Nunca fui a Roma mas é um dos destino que se deus quiser eu ainda vou visitar nesta vida! Já fui a Viena mas por questões financeiras não consegui conhecer Roma. É uma terra linda!


----------



## Carlosita (20 Fev 2015 às 18:29)

NunoC disse:


> Nunca fui a Roma mas é um dos destino que se deus quiser eu ainda vou visitar nesta vida! Já fui a Viena mas por questões financeiras não consegui conhecer Roma. É uma terra linda!




yes!
grazie!
ciao!


----------

